# Complete Rom and ISO for every system for collecting and history



## PieMan6474 (Jun 12, 2018)

I am trying to get every old game on the entire internet for every system and all revisions for information and collecting of video game history. I need to know when the version of games and when they were released. All and any help is appreciative. Thanks in Advance. Edit: I hope this is ok to post here? Edit#2:Misspelled Advance


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 12, 2018)

https://datomatic.no-intro.org/?page=download


----------



## JustMeDaFaq (Jun 12, 2018)

Wondering, how much disk space this gonna take :S


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 12, 2018)

JustMeDaFaq said:


> Wondering, how much disk space this gonna take :S


Up to the N64(consoles) and GBA(handhelds): not too much. It's the start of the ISO era that will cause the size to increase dramatically.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 12, 2018)

I sure hope he not only trims the ROMs, but also stores everything in 7zip files, for storage's sake.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 12, 2018)

@DKAngel you're not allowed to link to ROM sites.

If anyone's interested, here's a screenshot of list of No-Intro romsets and their sizes. All in all about 40Gb

 



Jayro said:


> I sure hope he not only trims the ROMs, but also stores everything in 7zip files, for storage's sake.


for archival purposes, you should never trim roms. It's not even needed, excess space will be handled by the compression.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 12, 2018)

I remember once I thought this was a good cause, and ended up burning a couple hundreds of DVDs that I never used again before I realized I was wasting my time and resources in a very dumb way, something that depressed me to the point of putting my PC, DVDs and myself into fire long enough to turn into ashes and reincarnate into a cockroach. Life as a cockroach was hard, but not so much if you got to be born in a cockroach farm in Jinai, you're fed with some quality food and you live an easy life without a care, that is until you end up deep fried and as a snack for some adventurous tourist. Fortunately I was a good and tasty enough cockroach, which granted my next reincarnation as a human again... Things are different this time, I am sure I will not repeat the same mistake again, I mean, burning DVDs is not a good idea in these times, probably I will end up collecting a stack of 2TB USB HDDs.


----------



## DKAngel (Jun 12, 2018)

brain fade there whoops


----------



## migles (Jun 12, 2018)

PieMan6474 said:


> I am trying to get every old game on the entire internet for every system and all revisions for information and collecting of video game history. I need to know when the version of games and when they were released. All and any help is appreciative. Thanks in Advance. Edit: I hope this is ok to post here? Edit#2:Misspelled Advance


how many space you got in your hard drives?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2018)

PieMan6474 said:


> I need to know when the version of games and when they were released. All and any help is appreciative.


https://kotaku.com/5897284/nobody-knows-when-the-hell-super-mario-bros-was-released

Others already linked no-intro. These days they are probably the foremost source for consoles. For arcade as well then mame dats http://www.progettosnaps.net/dats/ to go with https://mamedev.emulab.it/clrmamepro/ are where it is at.

No-intro go for the purest releases possible so if you are also interested in scene history you will have to go for other things. In which case goodtools is a good start there http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/GoodTools (if you have ever seen "random" text in square brackets at the end of ROM names then this is likely what it is from).

Others asked about size
https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-we-a...tsc-titles-would-take-up.486654/#post-7633077

For that I took a wander to a torrent site, found a slightly older torrent but it is not like masses of new games are being found and dumped.


```
Atari - 5200 (20081124)
Atari - 7800 (20130121)
Atari - Jaguar (20100525)
Atari - Lynx (20101028)
Atari - ST (20120212)
Bandai - WonderSwan (20101126)
Bandai - WonderSwan Color (20090531)
Casio - Loopy (20090617)
Casio - PV-1000 (20100525)
Coleco - ColecoVision (20100822)
Commodore - 64 (20090416)
Commodore - 64 (PP) (20090507)
Commodore - 64 (Tapes) (20090416)
Commodore - Amiga (20111115)
Commodore - Plus-4 (20090105)
Commodore - VIC-20 (20090106)
Emerson - Arcadia 2001 (20081124)
Entex - Adventure Vision (20081125)
Epoch - Super Cassette Vision (20100525)
Fairchild - Channel F (20081125)
Funtech - Super Acan (20100527)
GamePark - GP32 (20100224)
GCE - Vectrex (20081109)
Hartung - Game Master (20081125)
Magnavox - Odyssey2 (20081127)
Microsoft - MSX (20111129)
Microsoft - MSX 2 (20111129)
NEC - PC Engine - TurboGrafx 16 (20121016)
NEC - Super Grafx (20110307)
Nintendo - Famicom Disk System (20110212)
Nintendo - Game Boy (20120501)
Nintendo - Game Boy Advance (20120512)
Nintendo - Game Boy Color (20121030)
Nintendo - Nintendo 64 (20120427)
Nintendo - Nintendo Entertainment System (20121027)
Nintendo - Pokemon Mini (20081130)
Nintendo - Super Nintendo Entertainment System (20121028)
Nintendo - Virtual Boy (20120206)
Philips - Videopac+ (20081108)
RCA - Studio II (20090104)
Sega - 32X (20110728)
Sega - Game Gear (20120814)
Sega - Master System - Mark III (20120417)
Sega - Mega Drive - Genesis (20120901)
Sega - PICO (20120922)
Sega - SG-1000 (20120425)
SNK - Neo Geo Pocket (20120228)
SNK - Neo Geo Pocket Color (20120227)
Tiger - Game.com (20081125)
Tiger - Gizmondo (20070531)
Watara - Supervision (20081124)
VTech - CreatiVision (20081127)
```
To store all that will take 21.83 of your storage's GiB (23437324169 Bytes).

As was mentioned then add the optical systems to that and it will balloon. Probably not so much that any one system can not be handled by home storage, albeit one that will see you have to learn the fundamentals of proper data storage (it will be a proper array for probably at least the next 8 years and even then it will be on the ragged edge). Not to mention many games there will need redumps if you want archival grade -- for the sake of my sanity I am not going to contemplate the 50000 iso formats that the PS1 era saw (nrg, clonecd, cdrwin, straight iso, cue+bin...) for too long and instead look at the original xbox where a lot of things were cut down for size, or reconstructed from hard drive dumps.
You might also want to contemplate the nature of Wii scrubbing if you are going that path. While I would agree trimming is pointless, especially if also compressing (so many times most of the compression gains are the trimmed section) here for the Wii it could serve a greater purpose and if done properly not trouble any existing device, and likely not any future one that people will care about.

http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=6 and http://abgx360.xecuter.com/verified.php are also useful resources.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> burning a couple hundreds of DVDs that I never used again


Never underestimate the accidental advantages of single-use media - I found lots of allegedly lost files from my first computer years on CD's I burnt at the time (ranging from out-of-the-window pics to try our brand new 1 megapizza digital camera to my Pokemon Ruby romhack and editing tools - passing through drivers for my desktop PC that the formerly great HP decided to arbitrarily delete from their website)


----------



## PieMan6474 (Jun 17, 2018)

migles said:


> how many space you got in your hard drives?


I have way too much space lol i got Ten 16 TB and a couple of 4 TB. I am even doing rom hacks for video games that have them. Edit: Anyone knows who made the Super Mario World Co-op rom hack?


----------



## urherenow (Jun 17, 2018)

my MAME collection: Arcade roms and CHD (compressed hard disk/ cd images) files: 545GB.
Same for the folder of softwarelist titles (computers, consols, etc.): 1.98TB
History.dat: 27.6MB

EDIT: and I'm fairly certain a flood of laser disc games is getting added shortly...


----------



## PieMan6474 (Jun 17, 2018)

urherenow said:


> my MAME collection: Arcade roms and CHD (compressed hard disk/ cd images) files: 545GB.
> Same for the folder of softwarelist titles (computers, consols, etc.): 1.98TB
> History.dat: 27.6MB
> 
> EDIT: and I'm fairly certain a flood of laser disc games is getting added shortly...


Is that a lot or just minimal?


----------



## migles (Jun 17, 2018)

PieMan6474 said:


> Is that a lot or just minimal?


the NDS no intro pack i got, has 166GB, compressed in 7z


----------



## TheUtahITGuy (Sep 3, 2019)

Good Afternoon. I am looking for a complete collection of ROM. I am using Lakka and emby server to host my games in house. I have storage space so I am not scared of that. I am willing to pay for the collection. I do not have the time to sit down and download from the websites one by one. Would any one be willing to get in touch with me?


----------



## Mythical (Sep 3, 2019)

PieMan6474 said:


> I am trying to get every old game on the entire internet for every system and all revisions for information and collecting of video game history. I need to know when the version of games and when they were released. All and any help is appreciative. Thanks in Advance. Edit: I hope this is ok to post here? Edit#2:Misspelled Advance


google no intro romset 2018 and you'll have everything in a 40gb zip (little less than 40 gbs)


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 3, 2019)

Questionable posting about any of this stuff here - definitely dancing on the line w.r.t. da rules.

For anyone who is curious, though, these 40GB figures you keep seeing are for all ROM's from the mid-90's and below. Once you move into the PS1, you start looking at >1TB for each region uncompressed. Gamecube is 1-2TB uncompressed for everything. I think PSP is similar. Encrypted 3DS dumps end up being about 1TB, I think.

Formats start to get weird from the Wii on up. On the Wii specifically, discs are filled with algorithmically (sp?) generated garbage data, so they are difficult to compress without trimming. Archiving nerds will need to make tough choices, there. WiiU uses some weird file formats for eShop games I haven't looked into too much... good luck finding disk dumps.

Haven't messed around with Xbox 360/PS3 ISO's but they are out there. No Datfiles for consistent naming, though. You will need to make one yourself. 3DS datfiles are also missing the vast majority of updates and DLC.

You will be needing some pretty serious storage tech if you actually want to keep all of these locally, reliably.

Random brain dump for you there.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 3, 2019)

TheUtahITGuy said:


> I do not have the time to sit down and download from the websites one by one.


I don't get it. Are you going to have the time to even look at 1% of all the games you want to download..?


----------



## TheUtahITGuy (Sep 3, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Questionable posting about any of this stuff here - definitely dancing on the line w.r.t. da rules.
> 
> For anyone who is curious, though, these 40GB figures you keep seeing are for all ROM's from the mid-90's and below. Once you move into the PS1, you start looking at >1TB for each region uncompressed. Gamecube is 1-2TB uncompressed for everything. I think PSP is similar. Encrypted 3DS dumps end up being about 1TB, I think.
> 
> ...


Good info thanks. I am supper not scared of storage. Right now I am sitting on two datacenter server hosting 157tb each. So I am covered for storage space. The link dose help. I am more looking for vintage games 90's, 80's and 70's. I do think it would be cool to some how ahve the xbox games hosted on the server then played thought the network. But I have not been to find anyone who has done that just yet. But that another topic.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kwyjor said:


> I don't get it. Are you going to have the time to even look at 1% of all the games you want to download..?


Good point. The games are not for me, I am doing a project for some middle school kids, I am having them "build" their own PC in a class I am teaching. We got a bunch of Raspberry pies donated and that is were the Lakka OS comes in. I am going to have to filter some games out. ( some are not good for kids ) hence why I am just look for the download of games.


----------



## EmulateLife (Sep 3, 2019)

I am an obsessive gamer, but even for me having every rom is beyond excessive. But each to his/her own.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 3, 2019)

TheUtahITGuy said:


> I am going to have to filter some games out. ( some are not good for kids )


We are talking about tens of thousands of games here, most of which are going to be completely uninteresting to the middle school kids of today even if they are somehow "appropriate".  You're going to have to filter _most_ of them out.  And that's going to take time that you apparently do not have?



> I am doing a project for some middle school kids


Crazy idea: instead of looking for a complete collection of ROMs, why don't you look for someone who has done a similar project before, and see what games they've come up with?  That will save you time.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 3, 2019)

TheUtahITGuy said:


> Good point. The games are not for me, I am doing a project for some middle school kids, I am having them "build" their own PC in a class I am teaching. We got a bunch of Raspberry pies donated and that is were the Lakka OS comes in. I am going to have to filter some games out. ( some are not good for kids ) hence why I am just look for the download of games.



It is awesome that you are doing this for the kids, and they will definitely love it! That being said, I would caution you on just providing them a ton of ROM files. That is 100% undeniably illegal here in the United States. If you are distributing them in any sort of official capacity here, you can also stand to lose your job if any parents want to get fussy.

If I were you, I would only set them up with a small handful of titles that you can verify are abandonware at this point. You could also just give them some homebrew titles. That would also make for a teaching opportunity where you could tell them about how anyone can create games for these machines, even if they are old.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 3, 2019)

There are many rompacks (google that specifically) that contain the majority of favorite titles you can find. GBA one for instance is 156 compared to the full 5000+ or something like that I believe. Most of the good ones were in there except for yu yu hakusho tournament tactics iirc

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PityOnU said:


> Questionable posting about any of this stuff here - definitely dancing on the line w.r.t. da rules.
> 
> For anyone who is curious, though, these 40GB figures you keep seeing are for all ROM's from the mid-90's and below. Once you move into the PS1, you start looking at >1TB for each region uncompressed. Gamecube is 1-2TB uncompressed for everything. I think PSP is similar. Encrypted 3DS dumps end up being about 1TB, I think.
> 
> ...


He could have the kids bring in their games to show them how to dump and preserve them for their pis, the kids could probably figure out to copy and paste eachothers files to spread the games


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 3, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I ---Snip--  Things are different this time, I am sure I will not repeat the same mistake again, I mean, burning DVDs is not a good idea in these times, probably I will end up collecting a stack of 2TB USB HDDs.



Good optical media is more durable the hdd. DVDs dont hold enough for things like nds roms. Buring blu rays are much better for rom archives.

Yall are also forgetting mame. thats like 500 gigs. He can burn all the rom sets in that list thats posted on 2 blu ray -r or one dual layer bllu ray.
I have my large stuff like all wii U e-shop games on hdds. ill archive them eventually. He might as well do nds/gba and 3ds roms as well as gamecube


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 3, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> Yall are also forgetting mame. thats like 500 gigs. He can burn all the rom sets in that list thats posted on 2 blu ray -r or one dual layer bllu ray.


Blu-Ray discs are 25 GB, not 250.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 3, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> Good optical media is more durable the hdd. DVDs dont hold enough for things like nds roms. Buring blu rays are much better for rom archives.
> 
> Yall are also forgetting mame. thats like 500 gigs. He can burn all the rom sets in that list thats posted on 2 blu ray -r or one dual layer bllu ray.
> I have my large stuff like all wii U e-shop games on hdds. ill archive them eventually. He might as well do nds/gba and 3ds roms as well as gamecube


You are right about that except for one thing; disc rot. Don't have to worry about that with HDDs.
Flash memory is the most durable, in the sense that it's not affected by the passage of time, and that it's shock resistant.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 3, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You are right about that except for one thing; disc rot. Don't have to worry about that with HDDs.
> Flash memory is the most durable, in the sense that it's not affected by the passage of time, and that it's shock resistant.


Maybe technology changed and I am old, but AFAIK data stored in flash memory degrades if not refreshed with an expected life of around 16 years.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 3, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Maybe technology changed and I am old, but AFAIK data stored in flash memory degrades if not refreshed with an expected life of around 16 years.


Looks like you are right. Keeping the drive online (connected) seems to be the way to go then, but that comes with its own drawbacks.
Is there any form of storage that can survive basically indefinitely other than the Bluray M-Discs? They aren't cheap, but at least they promise a 1000 year lifetime.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 3, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> Blu-Ray discs are 25 GB, not 250.


lol no kidding you will need more then one. files spread across multiple discs are better then on 1 single disc.

@The Real Jdbye Flash media does degrade. There is a static charge that keeps the data bit active. Over time that charge degrades. Manufacturers of nand flash give it 10 years. it may be longer. a blu ray is about 30 years. Most cd/dvd/blu ray writable media is low quality. You want to archive on class 1 media. 
Hard drives also have a similar problem. The magnetism will degrade over time. its probably more then 20 years. Thankfully the ECC makes it readable up to a point until even that cant correct the errors. Never archive on flash media.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 3, 2019)

migles said:


> the NDS no intro pack i got, has 166GB, compressed in 7z





PityOnU said:


> Questionable posting about any of this stuff here - definitely dancing on the line w.r.t. da rules.
> 
> For anyone who is curious, though, these 40GB figures you keep seeing are for all ROM's from the mid-90's and below. Once you move into the PS1, you start looking at >1TB for each region uncompressed. Gamecube is 1-2TB uncompressed for everything. I think PSP is similar. Encrypted 3DS dumps end up being about 1TB, I think.
> 
> ...



Anybody who knows where these are should slide into my discord dms 
My discord is 
mythicaldata
#4914

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also something like this hits atleast 50 years with some downsides https://www.amazon.com/1-5TB-OPTICAL-ARCHIVE-CARTRIDGE-WRITE/dp/B00KR8NHZU


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 3, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> I am an obsessive gamer, but even for me having every rom is beyond excessive. But each to his/her own.


Remember, your download is someone else's upload... someone has to do it


----------



## EmulateLife (Sep 3, 2019)

Yeah I mean if they are acquiring them to share thats one thing but the topic of the thread says "for collecting and history" no mention of sharing.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 4, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> someone has to do it


I would say, it's been done – the pre-Playstation era is increasingly distant and by now everything has probably been downloaded hundreds of thousands of times and stored away on innumerable hard drives and DVDs that no one is ever going to bother looking at ever again.

I think the best thing to do as far as preservation goes is to actually _play_ these things – keep the memory alive rather than letting them languish in obscurity.  But nobody's got time for that.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 19, 2019)

I once had a GC and Wii disc drive for PC (to digitalize disks). Does this exist for other systems as well? Like for Wii U.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 19, 2019)

1 system that's pretty hard to find iso games for is the original xbox. You can find xbox 360 games easier than the original xbox. Feels like no one cares about the system enough to peserve it's games.


----------



## Vorde (Oct 19, 2019)

Kwyjor said:


> Blu-Ray discs are 25 GB, not 250.


Sorry nothing too meaningful to add to this post, I just saw this and the number seemed wrong so I'm quoting the Wikipedia page for Blu-ray discs
"Conventional or pre-BD-XL Blu-ray discs contain 25 GB per layer, with dual-layer discs (50 GB) being the industry standard for feature-length video discs. Triple-layer discs (100 GB) and quadruple-layer discs (128 GB) are available for _BD-XL_ re-writer drives"


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 21, 2019)

Vorde said:


> Sorry nothing too meaningful to add to this post, I just saw this and the number seemed wrong so I'm quoting the Wikipedia page for Blu-ray discs
> "Conventional or pre-BD-XL Blu-ray discs contain 25 GB per layer, with dual-layer discs (50 GB) being the industry standard for feature-length video discs. Triple-layer discs (100 GB) and quadruple-layer discs (128 GB) are available for _BD-XL_ re-writer drives"



Its a shame well never get them so called holographic versitial discs. the max capacity is at 4tb per disc. thats 4tb on a disc the same size as a blu ray.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 21, 2019)

cvskid said:


> 1 system that's pretty hard to find iso games for is the original xbox. You can find xbox 360 games easier than the original xbox. Feels like no one cares about the system enough to peserve it's games.


Not really, there are plenty of places that have original Xbox games around if you know where to look. Just cuz they might not be on XYZ popular ROM site or thepiratebay doesn't mean they aren't being preserved. I mean, just look at the Alvro public mirror, basically every Xbox game can be found with gdrive links. 

Don't forgot the original Xbox had a massive Homebrew scene, probably just as popular as the Wii was, and with that naturally comes piracy.


----------



## Mythical (Oct 21, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Not really, there are plenty of places that have original Xbox games around if you know where to look. Just cuz they might not be on XYZ popular ROM site or thepiratebay doesn't mean they aren't being preserved. I mean, just look at the Alvro public mirror, basically every Xbox game can be found with gdrive links.
> 
> Don't forgot the original Xbox had a massive Homebrew scene, probably just as popular as the Wii was, and with that naturally comes piracy.


I've had the hardest time finding SMT Nine around. Thought I found it but I couldn't get it working with an emulator so either bad dump or incompatible


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 21, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I've had the hardest time finding SMT Nine around. Thought I found it but I couldn't get it working with an emulator so either bad dump or incompatible


That would be an issue with the emulators, not the game. Xbox emulation is not even remotely usable for the average person at the moment, CXBX Reloaded (basically the only emulator that can run commercial games at playable speeds) only runs like...5 or 6 games maybe at a mostly full speeds with only some glitches. 

SMT Nine is not one of those 5 or 6 games.

https://github.com/Cxbx-Reloaded/game-compatibility/issues/398 <


----------



## Mythical (Oct 21, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That would be an issue with the emulators, not the game. Xbox emulation is not even remotely usable for the average person at the moment, CXBX Reloaded (basically the only emulator that can run commercial games at playable speeds) only runs like...5 or 6 games maybe at a mostly full speeds with only some glitches.
> 
> SMT Nine is not one of those 5 or 6 games.
> 
> https://github.com/Cxbx-Reloaded/game-compatibility/issues/398 <


Maybe one day


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2019)

regarding storage here's my two cents

I have a similar problem with personal/family photos and videos. I want to keep all of them over time and never lose a single file, but we take pictures and videos nearly every day (you'll understand when you have kids)

I'm worried to lose them all, that would suck because they represent decades of memories. So what I do is I store them on hard drives. I buy new hard drives regularly, saving the contents of my old hard drive onto the new one each time.

Oldest USB hard drive I have is from about 15 years ago: 120 GB (it still works fine)
Then I have a 500 GB one too, still works fine
Then I bought a 2TB one 3 years ago, still works fine
Then I bought a second 2TB one a year ago to back up my 2TB one in case I'd lose it, still works fine
I just recently bought a 4TB drive because it's so damn cheap.

I have many versions of the same files but I don't really care. So far all my hard drives still work. I cant say I am particularly careful, I carry them around a lot, but none have ever died on me. This is going to sound like an ad but I use those Western digital ones "My passport" they're called. Except the oldest one, dont remember what brand it is.

Anyhow the point is: yes a single copy on one media is dangerous and you can lose it all at once. But storage technologies move fast. I paid less for my 4TB drive this year than my 120 GB hard drive 15 years ago. It's likely it will continue this way with new storage mechanisms hitting the market. The future holds exciting prospects, what with biomechanical storage, DNA storage, quantum storage, etc

EDIT: regarding OP's project, sorry but it seems completely dumb. Unless you have two lifetimes ahead of you and plan to do nothing useful with your life anyway.


----------

